# How do you organize the displays for your HT and how well does it work?



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

This is a critical arrangement for a HTPC. I use a 1280X1024 LCD display for normal computing, and control of the PC. The second display on the graphics card is connected to my 1280 X 720 LCD pj, which is across the room. The cable goes above the ceiling. (The sound card SPDIF goes around the room).

The graphics card is a ATI 9500 pro/9700. The second display control is buggy on this card. I follow a strict sequence each time I use the pj, and the display doesn't lock up. I extend the desktop to the pj, then make the pj my pri,ary monitor, then deactivate the monitor. Going back is the reverse. Using both displays concurrently will work for only a short time, then it crashes.

Of course the 9500pro is obsolete. I should replace it. Tell me what you are all doing for dual-monitor control on your HTPC, and maybe I'll get a good recommendation.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I use a nVidia (evga) 6600GT with 84.43 drivers. No problems driving a 15" LCD (primary) and a secondary 37" LCD (via VGA or DVI).

My other PC uses a fanless ATI 9600XT driving a 19" LCD (primary) and a direct view 34" CRT HDTV (secondary) using the special ATI VGA to component adapter. 1080i mode.

In both cases I use the "Dualview"/"extend desktop" mode -- not "clone".

Bob


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Are those AGP cards, or PCIE?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

gsmollin said:


> Are those AGP cards, or PCIE?


AGP

Edit: I had to edit my post above to say 9600XT not 9800XT. Sorry!

Bob


----------

